
Australian privacy commissioner opens investigation into Facebook - chris_wot
https://www.theage.com.au/politics/federal/australian-privacy-commissioner-opens-investigation-into-facebook-20180405-p4z7xc.html
======
chris_wot
This is interesting. Australia has very strong privacy laws, it will be
interesting how this plays out for Facebook.

